# أَعْجَبَ - يُعْجِب



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

I know that يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ has different meanings but the one I am interested on in my case is "_to like_".
As far as I know there's a different with يُحِب which is stronger (_to love_).
Also, unless I am mistaken this verb has the form "_something is liked by me_" which is quite different than the traditional verbs.
Indeed this sentence
يعجبني هذا الكتاب 
should mean "_the book is liked by me_" or better said as "_I like this book_".
My first question is, could you please confirm that the form of the verb depends on the object, here having a masculine object (الكتاب) within a verbal sentence then the verb has to start by ي ?

My second question is is it possible to but a subject rather than a suffix as the sentence below?

The sister of Mehdi likes seeking information on new technologies on websites.
_or_
Seeking information is liked by the sister of Mehdi...
يُعْجِب أخت مهدي البَحْثُ عن الأخبار على التكنولوجيات الجديدة على شبكة الإتصالات

My parents liked the swiss chocolate
or
the swiss chocolate was liked by my parents
أَعْجَبْتَ والدي شوكولا السويسرية

Please let me know
Aurélien


----------



## fdb

_ʼaʻjaba _is stem IV of the verb _ʻajiba_ and it means “to astonish, to be pleasing, to please”. The thing that pleases you is the subject, not the object, of the sentence. It actually works just like “plaire” in French. So _huwa yuʻjibunī_ means “il me plaît” = “he pleases me” = “I like him”.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi avraham arabic

please find below my clarifications, hoping that it'll be clearer...
The first question is within a verbal sentence do you confirm that the verb يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ agrees with the gender of the direct object (note for fdb: not the subject but direct object= مَفْعُولٌ بِهِ) ?
as I presume on the sentence below the object is masculine (book), the verb starts with ي
يعجبني هذا الكتاب 
while the sentence here having a feminine (cars) object starts with ت
تعجبنا هذه السيارات

In the second question instead, I just ask if grammatically it is correct to substitute the suffix (it is liked by _me_, by _him_, by _them..._) by a subject?

As in the sentence below I replaced ها (her) by "The sister of Mehdi".
يُعْجِب أخت مهدي البَحْثُ عن الأخبار على التكنولوجيات الجديدة على شبكة الإتصالات


Same thing here where I replace هما (them) by "My parents" 
أَعْجَبْتَ والدي شوكولا السويسرية

Aurélien


----------



## aasheq

You should listen to what fdb told you. In يعجبني هذا الكتاب "the book" is the subject of the sentence. It is in the nominative case al-kitaabu.


----------



## cherine

الكتاب، السيارات، البحثُ عن الأخبار، الشوكولاتة السويسرية are all *subjects*, not objects.
It's like:
I like the book أحب الكتابَ where the pronoun I is the subject, and the book is the object (in both languages)
And: The book pleases me (le livre me plaît) يُعجبني الكتابُ where the book/le livre/الكتاب is the subject and the pronoun (obvious or inferred) is the object.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

I made confusion but thanks to your examples it is clearer now 
At this point knowing that we are talking about the _subject_ (like الكتاب) when using يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ it answers my first question.

Thank you
Aurélien


----------



## Caioveloso

I know that the verb a'jaba means to like, and I also know how to conjugate it adding the possessive pronouns as suffixes, but I couldn't figure out how to use this verb in a sentence. How would you translate these sentences to Arabic using this verb?:
1 - I like your house
2 - I like this book
3 - I like to write
4 - I like her cars

Is there a more common verb that could be used?


----------



## Hagar || هاجر

1- يُعجِبُنِي مَنْزِلُكَ
2- يُعجِبُنِي هذا الكِتَابُ
3- أحبُّ أنْ أكتب
4- تُعجِبُنِي سَيَارَتُهَا

In the third sentence, I wrote أُحبُّ because, for me, it is more natural this way.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Hagar || هاجر said:


> 1- يُعجِبُنِي مَنْزِلُكَ
> 2- يُعجِبُنِي هذا الكِتَابُ
> 3- أحبُّ أنْ أكتب
> 4- تُعجِبُنِي سَيَارَتُهَا
> 
> In the third sentence, I wrote أُحبُّ because, for me, it is more natural this way.



in Arabic I think we prefer to use the past tense, while in English they use present tense
1 - i like your house أعجبني بيتك
2 - i like this book أعجبني الكتاب
3 - i like to write أحب أن أكتب
4 - i like her cars أعجبتني سيارتها


----------



## PlanC

In addition to that, you could say 
3- تعجبني الكتابة
4- تعجبني سيارتها


Caioveloso said:


> I know that the verb a'jaba means to like, and i also know how to conjugate it adding the possessive pronouns as suffixes...


simply add the prefix تــ when talking about feminine nouns!


----------



## cherine

Moderator note:

There are previous threads about this topic. *Here*'s one. Please, everyone, make sure to search for the answer and check previous threads before opening a new one, as per the forum rule # 1.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

I did open this thread time ago (which makes me feel a bit older on this forum... huh  )
Could you confirm please that this sentence is correct?

I really *like* its study (referring to the Arabic Language). 
Hope this is understandable.. I mean "I like the study of the Arabic Language".
تعجبني كثيرا بدراستها

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

hmm, I think in English you would say
I like studying it
however, coming to the main point
دراستها without باء is enough
if you still you want to باء,
أنا معجب بدراستها


----------



## aurelien.demarest

شكرا لك يا صديقي


----------



## cherine

You can also say:
تعجبني دراستُها جدًا
تعجبني جدًا دراستها
أحب دراستَها جدًا
أحب جدًا دراستَها


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

I see that Caioveloso asked if there is a more common verb which could stand in for "يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ".  This begs the question, is "يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ" uncommon?  Because, I thought it was pervasive.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

cherine said:


> You can also say:
> تعجبني دراستُها جدًا
> تعجبني جدًا دراستها
> أحب دراستَها جدًا
> أحب جدًا دراستَها


thank you Cherine


----------



## cherine

mutalima.majhoola said:


> I see that Caioveloso asked if there is a more common verb which could stand in for "يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ".  This begs the question, is "يُعْجِب/أَعْجَبَ" uncommon?  Because, I thought it was pervasive.


And you thought right. يعجب and أحب are the 2 most common verbs (if not the only 2) used to express liking something or someone.


aurelien.demarest said:


> thank you Cherine


You're welcome, Aurélien.


----------

